# Grub ZFS



## hazz (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi there having installed Ubuntu 19.10 with zfs , i messed the Freebsd boot.On Ubuntu i made a 
`zpool list`and it found my zroot `zpool import zroot` zpool import zroot, vied some files then `zpool export`.
Then i reboot and i found that the boot hanged on zfs missing
Any idea how can i rescue?
Another probs under ubuntu doing update-grub the grub menu discovered the windows10 but the ubuntu item was disappered
Does some of you got grub with linux or ubuntu and Freebsd alonside could you pass some code to boot them
Thanks in advanced


----------

